# My skunk ate my Toad.. Please Help



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

I am beside myself with worry... one of my skunks has eaten my six inch Chinese Toad. 

I had placed my toad in a tank about five feet off the floor.. With a lid firmly on his tank. I know my skunks are houdinis and climb etc. but they have never bothered any of my reptiles before. I went in a few minutes ago, to find the tank lid off, and my toad no where to be seen. Now I know he cant have jumped out, as he was under the weather himself.. and I searched high and low... only to find him, half eaten by one of my skunks. 

Not only am I distraught about my toad, Humphrey, but I am worried about my skunks... I know toads have toxins in their skin, and can secrete toxins through their glands behind their eyes etc.. do I rush my skunks off to the Vets.. or do I sit tight and wait and see if they start to feel unwell. They have since eaten a meal of veg, just as normal, and are acting just as normal... but I am extremely worried. 

Please please feel free to offer any words of advice.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

slimeysnail said:


> I am beside myself with worry... one of my skunks has eaten my six inch Chinese Toad.
> 
> I had placed my toad in a tank about five feet off the floor.. With a lid firmly on his tank. I know my skunks are houdinis and climb etc. but they have never bothered any of my reptiles before. I went in a few minutes ago, to find the tank lid off, and my toad no where to be seen. Now I know he cant have jumped out, as he was under the weather himself.. and I searched high and low... only to find him, half eaten by one of my skunks.
> 
> ...



i owudl contact the vets and see what they say
they will probably want you to go in.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Id take to the vets just to be on the safe side but i think if there was going to be a major problem there would have been by now as toxins like those founds in toads and frogs are quite fast acting and cause noticable problems quickly. Sorry for your loss


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Silly skunk:devil: Hope its okay, and sorry for your loss of Humphry


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hmmm tbh i think you need to get away from the computer and get to your vet ASAP although with what JB143 said iim not sure x


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

not sure about toads but ive seen skunks eat frogs not only was it sick to find half a frog hanging out of their mouths but nothing was wrong with the skunks (yes they have done it a few times when having a late night run around in the garden).
took them to the vets and they said there was no toxins or pesticides in their body so as i say not sure about toads but frogs seem to be fine (closest answer to a toad yet )
i would deffinalty get them down the vets though first thing id do for any unusual happenings or illnesses with animals.
stu


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

skunks in the wild would eat frogs and such like. The toxins in most frogs are produced by the diet they eat in the wild are they not? so as they are gettin fed non toxic food i should expect their toxins arent that strong. We went through this when one of the cane toads vanished (and cane toads are meant to be very toxic in the wild, though are not as toxic in captivity). we have never found it but it was living in the same room as the skunks. so we can only assume it was eaten. Dom had a bit of the runs at the time (though we only found the toad missing after he had the runs for the day, so came to the conclusion he ate it) it only lasted a day and he was back to normal again. Spoke to several frog experts mind as i was worried. Vet check the day after and he was fine, wasnt given anything.
id get it to the vet, in the morning if thats the only time you can get there, to be checked over, and monitor overnight. though if its eaten its a good sign, not upset its stomach by the sounds of it which is a good thing


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

i would call the vets and see what they think and if u have to go down i know it sounds horrible but u need to take the toad too. if u can do it urself open the skunks mouths (mainly tongue) and look for any ulcers or sores around there mouth and in the throat thats the first place u will see any reaction to the toxins, same thing happened to my cat it took a few days to show any external behavioural symptoms.
i hope they are ok its usually the top part on the back of the toad that has the most toxins covering it. gdluck


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

From the sounds of it, it was a fire bellied toad or something similar?

I would imagine that the toxins might cause a little gastro-irritation, but nothing too serious. You should moniter your skunk for any changes in it's behaviour and blistering, swelling or soreness around the mouth and tongue, if there is any change phone a vet asap ...as with all these accidents though you should phone a vet to start with and talk to them. Sorry about your toad and I hope your skunk is alright


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Many thanks to all whom replied and offered advice. 

Both skunks are both absolutely fine *breaths a huge sigh of relief*.. and seemingly showed no adverse reaction to eating my toad. (whom was infact a chinese cane toad)

I had phoned the Vets, whom told me to monitor the skunks, and if any symptoms became evident, then to rush them straight in.

Let this be a hard lesson to me.. just extremely thankful that they are both ok.. There certainly wont be a next time! 

Toads, and reptiles will be in a totally separate room from now on. : victory:

Thankyou for all of your advice.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

glad to hear theyre ok, how many do you have? n have you got piccies? :flrt:


----------

